
The Top 26 Best Guerrilla Marketing Campaigns Of All Time - muimui
http://www.rasmussen.edu/articles/guerrilla-marketing-campaigns.asp#
======
joez
#7 is very relevant to the HN community.

<http://www.spreadfirefox.com/>

I'd much rather spend marketing dollars hiring a community rep and put up a
site like spreadfirefox.

Sounds like they are also having a lot of success with a 100% volunteer based
campus rep program. ("Any student that is committed to helping the Mozilla
marketing team spread Firefox and the Mozilla mission through active
participation in various campaigns and projects, both on campus and in their
local communities.")

Probably not the right kind of marketing for all startups, but it is something
to consider.

------
Derrek
#3 is pretty awesome. "In result, the French government immediately allocated
nearly $10 million for emergency housing in Paris, proving to be one of the
most effective and benevolent guerrilla marketing campaigns in the world to
date."

------
callmeed
I don't know about #2. Here in the US, the TV networks will pull the cameras
off streakers and make sure they aren't televised.

------
mahmud
"Free Kevin"

